# dhb clothing sizes



## JonnyBoy1985 (6 Apr 2014)

Im looking to kit myself out with clothes from wiggle. Ive been told on here that dhb is good value for money and Ive eyed on a pair of bib shorts, tops etc made by dhb. 

Im looking to know how dhb clothing fits? I would wear a medium in my ordinary clothes or a 32-34" waist so how do they compare? Should I be going for a size or even 2 bigger?

Thanks


----------



## Mark Grant (6 Apr 2014)

I wear a medium in DHB bibs & tights. I'm 35/36 waist.


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2014)

Have you looked at their sizing guide?


----------



## jim55 (6 Apr 2014)

Tops are very small( admittedly i train a lot and am prob built a bit different to most , but not ott) and dhb is very tight small on me , i bought a dhb top in xl which is far too small ( 44 chest and thicker than ave cyclists arms ), id go two sizes up if u can , they seem short as well


----------



## JonnyBoy1985 (6 Apr 2014)

I havent a clue what my measurements are to be honest. chest etc lol

I would have quite a big build imo as I do a lot of weights so ill probably try two sizes up in the tops


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2014)

They do free returns so easy enough to order different sizes and then return. If you go for a classic rather than athletic fit, should be fairly true to size


----------



## Profpointy (6 Apr 2014)

JonnyBoy1985 said:


> Im looking to kit myself out with clothes from wiggle. Ive been told on here that dhb is good value for money and Ive eyed on a pair of bib shorts, tops etc made by dhb.
> 
> Im looking to know how dhb clothing fits? I would wear a medium in my ordinary clothes or a 32-34" waist so how do they compare? Should I be going for a size or even 2 bigger?
> 
> Thanks



DHB is a bit random. I have a medium & and extra large bib tights - both of which fit me.
If in doubt go bigger. The good news is wiggle exchanges without any fuss


----------



## JonnyBoy1985 (6 Apr 2014)

Sweet! cheers lads!


----------



## JonnyBoy1985 (6 Apr 2014)

Another quick question. What about cycling shoes? are they very narrow fitting?


----------



## vickster (6 Apr 2014)

Some are, some aren't. Shimano offer a wide fit option. Road ones seem to be narrower than mtb ones


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2014)

Medium DHB gear should be fine for you. They are made for the English cyclist rather then Italian.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Medium DHB gear should be fine for you. They are made for the English cyclist rather then Italian.


+1 i had some small shorts a few weeks ago and im a 30" waist in normal trousers.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> I wear a medium in DHB bibs & tights. I'm 35/36 waist.


Whereas, to confuse matters, I am wearing XL bibs and XXL 3/4 shorts for the same waist size!


----------



## DooDah (6 Apr 2014)

My take on DHB. I have used their sizing guides and for me they are rubbish. Bought some bib shorts and a jersey and they were way too small (medium). Bought some knee warmers (medium) ...way too big. I won't bother again, I now buy other brands that are good on sizing.


----------



## Big Nick (6 Apr 2014)

Tops are really small and even the biggest are too small for me (I'm an XL in high street sizes) although perhaps it's just me being sensitive to their skin tight design!

Bizarrely I find the bottoms fairly true to 'normal sizes'


----------

